# The kissing bandit strikes again...



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Hold still I just want one kiss. Ruby at it again trying to kiss her BF Chase.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Great kissing pics. But what I love most is this muscly hind quarters.


----------

